# Anniversary



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Tomorrow is our anniversary and I got husband a nice bottle of bourbon.

One that he always eyeballs and has really good ratings but never wants to spend the money on. 

So far he's given me a nice box of dark chocolate truffles and pink roses.

What kinds of things do you do for each other on your anniversary?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Flowers, nice dinner out, expensive bubbly and something like a concert or other event. We take it turns yearly to be the organiser, is my turn this year and I have tickets to see a band that we both enjoy. 
Goes without saying that some serious sex is also enjoyed.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Happy anniversary!!!

It's not a huge thing for us, never was, but it doesn't go unnoticed. We're consciously trying to be better about it . 

(She has warmed to the idea that we go back to east bummble F, where we got married, for our 25th.)


----------



## BBF (May 21, 2015)

I got my wife a new set of tires for her sports car.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Happy Anniversary Life!

We are boring and we go to the same restaurant every year but the food is so amazing we look forward to it. We don't buy each other gifts. 

Our anniversary was last week but my husband had to work that day so we were going to celebrate the following day. I ended up being sick so we couldn't go out.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
we usually travel somewhere. Usually somewhere quiet and romantic.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

lifeistooshort said:


> Tomorrow is our anniversary and I got husband a nice bottle of bourbon.
> 
> One that he always eyeballs and has really good ratings but never wants to spend the money on.
> 
> ...


Happy anniversary! Our 17th wedding anniversary is tomorrow as well, although the International Date Line may put us on different days (ours is on the 8th).

We haven't got anything for each other this time, that said we will be going out together tomorrow (lunch/dinner?) and enjoying ourselves along the way.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

BBF said:


> I got my wife a new set of tires for her sports car.


New tires would me nice, I think I need them. But he did get my oil changed yesterday as he's off on Fridays for the summer. 

But the roses and chocolates are lovely.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Personal said:


> Happy anniversary! Our 17th wedding anniversary is tomorrow as well, although the International Date Line may put us on different days (ours is on the 8th).
> 
> We haven't got anything for each other this time, that said we will be going out together tomorrow (lunch/dinner?) and enjoying ourselves along the way.


Happy anniversary to you too! 

It's our 5th, but we've been together almost 11 years so I tell people that our length of marriage doesn't do justice to how long we've been putting up with each other :laugh:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Happy Anniversary, life!

That was very thoughtful of you, to get him that bottle of bourbon. I bet he will really appreciate it!

And the chocolates and pink roses sound lovely!

Can't wait to hear what you two will do today. Very nice to have a special occasion on a Saturday! 

Our anniversary is in two weeks and my first hope, as always, is that Dug remembers. Second hope is for a love letter. 

Two years ago he sent me two dozen yellow roses, for our 20th. That is by far the most he has ever done. We do always go out for dinner, though, if he is home, or when he comes back.

Special occasions are really important to me, but not so much to him. This can really be a sore point, because he really does not care at all whether or not I acknowledge any milestone of his. Truly carries no ill feeling whatsoever. And so when he does not think to put much into special days, he does not really understand why that bothers me.

The best way I have found to cope so far is to reflect hard on all the kindnesses he shows me every day of the year, and not focus like a laser on any days in particular.


----------



## Tortdog (May 2, 2016)

Vacuum cleaner, apron (really nice one), home electronics


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

I got my wife a metal detector for our anniversary.

I knew she wanted it because she told me she did, but she was still surprised when I gave it to her because I never responded to her email telling me that she wanted it.

(Actually we have two anniversaries, the legal one and the one when my mother put on a big wedding for us.

The legal one is Valentine's Day and the other one is in June.

So this was either early or late, depending on how you look at it. >)


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Tortdog said:


> Vacuum cleaner


That was for Valentines Day in casa Parker. A few years later it was an iron. (Thankfully V Day is a non event for us. But the look on people's faces when mention the "gifts" is priceless.)


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Hot Air Balloon ride... even with other couples in the gondola it will be an incredibly bonding moment as you float a mile above the ground.

A true "together" adventure.

Happy Anniversary.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Well hb LOVED the bourbon, his whole face lit up as soon as he saw it. He raved about what a wonderful gift it was and how he'd wanted to try it but was too cheap to buy if for himself. 

Then he opened it and tried it. 

I study and work hard, and make pretty good money. He works hard too, makes a bit less than me but between us we live conservatively and do pretty well financially. Between us we're well over six figures.

What good is the money if you can't enjoy life a bit? It was well worth a few extra bucks to see him so happy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Last anniversary(22) took the W away for 3 days.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Tortdog said:


> Vacuum cleaner, apron (really nice one), home electronics


Boo!!!


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Jewelry always. 

I fix breakfast. Usually French toast or Clark Gable Pancakes.

Dinner out to one of our favorites


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

"Truly carries no ill feeling whatsoever. And so when he does not think to put much into special days, he does not really understand why that bothers me."

Your not him or his twin. If it bothers you, it bothers you and he had best come to terms with that. To you, he is the sun, the moon and the stars. He needs to start taking his importance in your life seriously because he can always be demoted.:wink2:


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

@Marc878, what are Clark Gable pancakes?


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Blondilocks said:


> @Marc878, what are Clark Gable pancakes?


Look them up online. It's all I fix now. I do add some vanilla flavoring to the batch and use buttermilk instead of regular milk.

Easy and beats the hell out of a pancake mix.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

We just try to go out for dinner.

No present exchanges or gifts, and honestly pointless. I buy whatever I want, and likewise my wife does the same, so no need to stress out about finding a gift.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

lifeistooshort said:


> Tomorrow is our anniversary and I got husband a nice bottle of bourbon.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You did this all wrong. You should have had the bourbon sampled first so that it meets certain standards.

I could have done that for you all you had to do was ask.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

I usually go pretty big the anniversaries. I like doing the weekend getaway at a resort, dinner at a nice restaurant, roses...the whole thing. I get nothing in return, an attitude at the nice dinner and an I don't feel like it at the hotel. I'm considering not doing a damn thing this year.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

jb02157 said:


> I usually go pretty big the anniversaries. I like doing the weekend getaway at a resort, dinner at a nice restaurant, roses...the whole thing. I get nothing in return, an attitude at the nice dinner and an I don't feel like it at the hotel. I'm considering not doing a damn thing this year.


So why bother, it is not her anniversary but both your anniversary?


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Marc878 said:


> You did this all wrong. You should have had the bourbon sampled first so that it meets certain standards.
> 
> I could have done that for you all you had to do was ask.


Next time I'll give you a heads up 

But in my defense he had been eyeballing it, he was just too cheap to buy it himself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

Nicely done, @lifeistooshort ! I agree with you that a gift that will make your spouse feel loved and appreciated is money well spent. 

We do something different every year, and I always try to do something that will put a smile on his face. Usually if I buy a gift, it's an experience of some kind. He is more likely to buy a traditional gift, often jewelry.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

lifeistooshort said:


> Next time I'll give you a heads up
> 
> But in my defense he had been eyeballing it, he was just too cheap to buy it himself.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nice gift the memories will out last the bourbon.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Marc878 said:


> Look them up online. It's all I fix now. I do add some vanilla flavoring to the batch and use buttermilk instead of regular milk.
> 
> Easy and beats the hell out of a pancake mix.


I did look them up. They look good. Wish I could get the recipe for his wife Ria's famous cake that she wouldn't even trust to a cook.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I generally plan some outing... going out to eat at Red Lobster.. sometimes a get away overnight...I look for Cabins in the woods, hot tubs & Nature trails...rarely do we celebrate on the very day, we work around our schedules.....though we hit the Poconos on our 25th -it just worked out on his days off...

We're both high in Physical touch & virtually 0 on gifts Love Language wise..... I'd be just as upset if he didn't want some frisky time.. I told husband a long time ago I don't care about flowers or jewelry...just not where it's at for me...but spending time.. sharing a moment, making memories... 

I've spoiled him in doing ALL the planning so If I waited for him to plan something.. Ha ha ha.. it wouldn't be happening.... though that's Ok...he always gives me a great attitude.. happy to go where ever.... never complains & appreciates the new places & adventures we get into.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

jb02157 said:


> I usually go pretty big the anniversaries. I like doing the weekend getaway at a resort, dinner at a nice restaurant, roses...the whole thing. I get nothing in return, an attitude at the nice dinner and an I don't feel like it at the hotel. I'm considering not doing a damn thing this year.


I would book a weekend away for myself and tell her that your absence is her Anniversary gift.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Holland said:


> I would book a weekend away for myself and tell her that your absence is her Anniversary gift.


Great suggestion! Then I wouldn't have to put up with all the crap. It would at least go more to plan. It's tough though, you do all the things you know that you should be doing, even toward the nicer end, and you still have to put up wth crap.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

I loved my anniversaries. We always made it an event. Lucky to live in and near two major metropolitan areas so we would pick a new fancy restaurant to try every year followed by a hotel stay. Flowers sent to work and I generally gave her a gift. We loved planning for these. Was the one time I could get her involved in the plan making process lol.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Happy Anniversary and good call on getting him something he felt was special.

Generally we don't exchange gifts but we always exchange cards and the man has a way with words! Either or both of us will make plans for our date. This year he said he would make us a nice dinner at home. I had a card at the ready. He had a card for me too, along with gifts. As soon as I saw gifts on the table, I said 'Ohh... I haven't gotten you anything!' He chuckled and didn't care about that. After his delicious home-cooked dinner, he lead me to where he'd set up the massage table; candles at the ready. Oh hell, yes!


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

Happy Anniversary!

For our 20th I took her on a trip to a cabin in the woods. (Hot tub, spa, etc). She got me a new Garmin...which she gave to me clad only in stockings and heels. It was a great weekend.


----------

